# OTT Quick Attach -- whatcha think?



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I should call this the "insomnia" attachment. Snoring girlfriend, escaped wannabe opera star cricket, and too much wine had me wide awake since 3am this morning.

I don't shoot bands or OTT, but my favorite thing to do when I can't sleep is puzzle over slingshot design. This idea of a hole big enough to push through with your finger occurred to me about 5am but I had to lie there waiting till she took off for work before I could fire up the saws.

The second hole was there to give the band stability at the top, so it didn't fold on itself, but it didn't work (it's "decorative" now i guess&#8230. Instead I grabbed some scissors, split the attachment end of the band down the middle, and cut a second slot on each side. If I do it again I'll skip the second hole, bring the slots up a bit, and it'll use less band at the fork.

Like I said, I don't shoot bands or OTT, so all y'all OTT band-shooters please let me know your thoughts. If you have something critical to say PLEASE share it, I'd love to hear all feedback. Video below shows me attaching it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The video says it is private


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

whoops there ya go, set it to public. I know these don't show up on phones sometimes, not sure why.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I can't see the vid on the phone, but the pics tell me what's what. I like where you're going with this. Now, is there a way to do this without splitting the band? A longer single slot perhaps....


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

nailed it man. works! I'll clean this one up.

here's the basic idea with the hole:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking good my friend.....looking always for a easy way too attach Bands or tubes....you have some great ideas...AKAOldmiser


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I like it! Are you gonna fill in the edges of the dado cuts?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I like it! Are you gonna fill in the edges of the dado cuts?


I should. That would connect the divided portion of the fork ends and let them both contribute strength. Maybe I'll get a contrasting piece of wood and make some pieces to stick in there.

Here are some more live-action shop pics. The only reptile I can liken it to is a smooshed frog. Gonna need a better name than that.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My first instinct is to question why you would use so much band for this when you could just use a top slot like so many have done. On the other hand, I hardly ever use any of my top-slot shooters because I don't like the way the rolled up bands stick out the sides since I grip so high on the forks, so this method looks like it would work pretty well.

Very innovative, in any case!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

M.J said:


> My first instinct is to question why you would use so much band for this when you could just use a top slot like so many have done. On the other hand, I hardly ever use any of my top-slot shooters because I don't like the way the rolled up bands stick out the sides since I grip so high on the forks, so this method looks like it would work pretty well.
> Very innovative, in any case!


The only real advantage -- if i understand the top slot -- is no moving parts. You use a pin in the top slot, right? Nothing to lose with this design. Do top-slot designs ever break, because of how little material is holding the band? This might be a little sturdier, not sure.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > My first instinct is to question why you would use so much band for this when you could just use a top slot like so many have done. On the other hand, I hardly ever use any of my top-slot shooters because I don't like the way the rolled up bands stick out the sides since I grip so high on the forks, so this method looks like it would work pretty well.
> ...


You're thinking of "matchstick".

This is a top-slot style:










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14592-the-ott-no-tie-no-tools-band-attachment-method/


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

NICE!!!!! 
This is so simple but so good. I'm not sure what I am starting next but it's definitely going to have your attachment method incorporated into it. 
Thank you for sharing and say thanks to your other half for me. If it wasn't for her vocal slumber you wouldn't have been up playing with new ideas.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

lol yeah... that's a mighty simple attachment bill has there. I didn't realize it was no-moving-parts. well this design of mine has the advantage of entertaining me on a Sunday at least


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

When I look at this shooter I keep seeing a sweet Alien.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very cool, I think 'The Amphibian' suits that one.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Insomnia ;-)


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks pretty close to what Eric (Metrograde) did with my Wave attachment a few months ago. Simple fast way to attach Bands or Tubes. I of course like it Sir. I hate wrap and tuck.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Byudzai,

I really like this idea! Congrats! Hope you can sleep well now 

I havent built it for testing but here's my thought of your tip if you don't mind.

1. Looks an easy way to use, but maybe the use of the holes can be avoided and the bands can be better organized.

2. If the socket area is shaped a bit it can look cool and probably the bands can be driven in a less bulky way.

3. With a V shape soket I see a chance to accept different thicknesses of bands.

4. Maybe there is a good way to create a socket that can accept tubes too

5. I reeeeealy like it has a visual feedback on the shooter facing side.

6. It can be designed as an OTT/TTF capable shooter (if you can keep the tip as a solid part and don't need to cut it up too much)

Thank you very much for sharing your idea! Always like to see a good concept!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone using slots for flat bands is displaying the attributes of simplicity, speed of attachment and KISS method. Hats off to you for your invention to the slot world. I have no idea why people still tie bands to forks or use hardware clips when slots are so simple and fast and require no tools, bolts, screws etc....some are reluctant to change for some reason. I can site an exception in favor of clips, I see clips as universal for bands AND tubes however to make an SS a universal shooter both OTT and TTF, reasonably fast band set change if using thumb screws, without drilling both a hole and fashining a tie grove or cutting a slot too. Clips are good for commercial SSs in that the purchaser may install whatever elastic type he/she/it wants.

chuck.


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

wow，awesome attachment


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tremo,

I like that. I wish there was a way to do it without gluing or attaching pieces, but I think I can do a version of what you have there with some simple side panels glued on.... lemme drum it up and see. would keep the forks stronger too.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

I've TOTALLY got it, no gluing panels anywhere. it'll look sick too. i'll try to do it tonight.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

This is getting better and better. Keep up the momentum guys I feel a winner in the making here!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Follow mulling over his head, I really like their jobs.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

well this CLEARLY isn't going to win any hearts as presented, but I'm out of birch blanks and I need a new drill press whose platform is actually flat before I can do this any justice -- but here's an idea that might be refinable into a clean design.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Byudzai it's really close I think! Great job!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

This Forum Rocks Thats so cool how Byudzai & Tremo Play 
" Idea Pingpong " and Tadaaaaa we See a result in a matter of no time keep going this is so cool thanks for sharing 
Can't wait to see the next step 
Cheers


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Byudzai,

Ok, it gave me a serious headache during the night :banghead: :banghead: Had some ideas but left some problems. It seems many of them worked out but in words...

Questions

1. How to keep the tip realtively narrow, coz now it has to be wider than the band width. Less forkgap, less pocketability...
2. Ok, fork is stronger but how to avoid that sensitive placement of that rod.I mean weak dimensions in material and needs to be carefully executed.
3. Now it's limited (as I see) to single tubes (not really capable to handle loops)

Answers
1. Forget the crossing rod and let the tip angled a bit to leave some room.
2. If there is a room, a plate can be used to mount on the frontside (band socket side)

3. First I had the idea to create a horseshoe like plate for each tip, theoretically works, but it's just another way to create that hole you already made.

4. These two reverse "U" shapes were blended in draft and was looking like a reversed "W" shape.

5 I've cut the outer segments of that "W" and the shape changed like this '''V'''.

6. Easy to mount looped tubes and single tubes too.

7. "Eyebrow" and forktip gap can be smaller. In this case it generates a squeezing force on the tube, that helps to keep it in position for faster draw and more secure mount.

So it's not a styling kinda design, but shows more in details of the ideas above. Let me know what you think!

Almost forgot to say hello :wave: to your snoring girlfriend.

Have a nice day,

Tremo

The sketch I made for grounding the virtual build:









Virtual builds:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Seljan_Byudzai_v5_000_sketch.jpg

Virtual builds:








Seljan_Byudzai_v5_001_.jpg








Seljan_Byudzai_v5_002_.jpg








Seljan_Byudzai_v5_003_.jpg








Seljan_Byudzai_v5_004_.jpg

that is insane !!!!! i could swear that this are real photo pics !!! so cool and Byudzai cant wayt for the next stepp cherio


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

BOOM BABY!!!!! 
I was talking to someone last night about the different types of skills different people have. I can see a slingshot shape or something similar and reproduce it but I don't have the skills that you two (Byudzai and Tremo) have. I am amazed at how you are able to put one idea on top of another and continue to improve on something that is not only smart and innovative it's also simple and useful. 
Bravo guys.!!!!
I am in awe. I cannot wait to see the final version of this. Good luck and please don't get bored and stop. I personally think that this is going to be a good one. 
Thank you both.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I keep wondering if we're trying to re-invent a perfectly good wheel. Does the top-slot design have disadvantages other than the roll poking out the sides of the forks? Is it prone to slippage? Difficult to get the roll right at the end of the band? Stability and ease of use are the only advantages I'm hoping this insomnia design may have to offer.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, that also makes for a really badass looking slingshot! Make an all steel or titanium version of the last render, and you got a seriously tough and versatile slingshot!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Tremo -- (this is fun  ) my biggest hangup about narrowing the forks further, and taking away side-supports, is band slippage when you're shooting. Once tension is on they won't slip, but they will want to slip sideways between shots and will require the shooter to re-align each time. Hollowing out the contact surface there will help some, but ........... you know, if the slot came up high enough, it would center the band under that fork, which might reduce that problem. Trouble is, now the slot is so high it's weakening to outer part of the top of the fork. Might not matter, since the load is still being supported by the inner part of the fork, but then we're talking about material strengths. G10 no sweat, birch plywood big maybe. Still, that might solve the narrow fork issue.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

This is awesome


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> I keep wondering if we're trying to re-invent a perfectly good wheel. Does the top-slot design have disadvantages other than the roll poking out the sides of the forks? Is it prone to slippage? Difficult to get the roll right at the end of the band? Stability and ease of use are the only advantages I'm hoping this insomnia design may have to offer.


Interesting idea Man... keep at it

In answer to your enquiry about disadvantages of topslots... really there are none so long as you fill the hole/channel at the bottom of the slot with enough band material... having bands sticking out the side is easily remedied by moistening the band slightly before insertion.... or if you simply roll a little tighter or if you use one less roll up course so it's not so tight in the channel.

Here's how they look on a few slingshots... you'll notice that since no additional architecture sticks off of it, the slingshot is a lot easier pocketed and because there is no rubber tie on material it also slides in and out of the pocket much easier than most other slingshots.

This one is the Arrowshot Ergo... you'll notice it's lines are the inspiration for some of the now mass produced slingshots in China and here:










This one shows a little more:










And the Top Shot with Top Slots is a Hunter's best friend, this one also shows more how the hole and slot looks:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Appreciate your input Bill. Looks to me like the pinnacle of elegance has been reached. I have deep admiration for that design -- you must have been excited as heck to make your first one when the idea occurred to you.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Appreciate your input Bill. Looks to me like the pinnacle of elegance has been reached. I have deep admiration for that design -- you must have been excited as heck to make your first one when the idea occurred to you.


Excited... no, not really.

I have had a few that I feel pretty good about though... there's a couple of plier/shot designs that I really like actually... but as far as pure simplicity, form/function and all that, it's hard to beat the Top Slots though.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Byudzai,

I really liked your open minded idea of playing around with a topic like this. And as in any other cases when I can train brains I also enjoyed this one. Thank you for the chance!

I clearly see advantages and disadvantages of this mount. I think many others who read this can see that, actually I have no doubt about it. Someone might say it's overcomplicated, or not clean enough, no problem. Personally I see more possibilities than lack. It's also clean that a proper thought out idea can't come in 3 days, so there's always a room to playing around.

Design never starts with an end result, errors are just challenges and innovation comes in steps.

===

I honestly respect your attitude and that you shared your idea. Very appreciate the chance you gave me on your thread too!

Cheers and see you next time,

Tremo


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Byudzai,
> 
> *I really liked your open minded idea of playing around with a topic like this*. And as in any other cases when I can train brains I also enjoyed this one. Thank you for the chance!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing. Wow! This has some cool possibilites. *And it just looks SUPER, Byudzai and Tremo! *Insomnia OTT! Worth losing a sleep for.

It's always fun to see new and clever ideas developing, regardless of what has already be done. It just adds more fun and interest to the collection.

Thank you both for playing around this and kicking up the interest. A very cool concept and cool thread.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you know, tremo -- and everyone else who is helping out -- I wonder if we are over-thinking this. I was looking at flick's (breathtaking, inspiring, heirloom-worthy) slingshot here and thought why not just do this?


















trouble is that, without the plug, the band will twist around. so maybe a curved slot like this will 1. keep band from twisting 2. keep fork narrow. then just tuck the end into keeper slot. the curved slot could be made with a few small drill holes, a coping or scroll saw, and some sanding. if the smile slot made the edges of the band roll, maybe a frown slot would work better.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Byudzai,

I share the opinion that already great solutions are existing. I started to complete a list in my mind, but it's just too long I'm affraid I will miss someone, but this thread already cited some and few authors represented himself (a BIG + for mention and show a masterpiece from Flicks).

What you show in the post above is a good way in my opinion. It keeps the original idea in focus and let the problem worked around with minor changes in the actual shape and look of the solution.

On the other side I'm thinking in theoretics. Excuse me for this occupational hazard. The main challenge for me is not just to give an answer for a narrowed question. What is the main deal here? Create a simple solution for a presented problem or look further and "think big" with targeting a complex to build, but super easy to use thing.

Your approach is more on the practical side. I think you're close to create a bombproof solution. With small changes, tests and refinement it can be a really nice piece. You already showed exciting works in this topic.

As far as I know myself I will run a few rounds around this theme in the next month. Now deadlines are coming for me, so have to focus on those, daily job calls.

-----------------------------------

It was a pleasure to honing brains with You!

Mark


----------

